# Internet Rates May Go Up by 30%



## funskar (Sep 1, 2013)

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Corrigendum-for-Internet-Services-Under-Unified-Licence-notified-by-the-DoT.png?027c52
Using the internet may become up to 30 per cent costlier as the Department of Telecom issued corrigendum
 to the new telecom licences agreement bringing revenue from these services under its cess net.

As per the initial version of the Unified Licence on August 2,
 DoT had exempted internet services revenue from adjusted gross revenue (AGR) -- 
part of telecom company's earnings on which annual licence fee is levied.

Under the new licences, telecom operators (including Internet Services Providers) will 
have to pay uniform licence fee of 8% annually on AGR. 
The Internet Service Providers Association of India has warned the step would lead to hike in consumer rates by up to 30%.


Petrol, diesel, gas, gold, house hold items, commodities & now Internet

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/photo/22165607.cms

Making sh*t of all these mms/khangress

Source


----------



## RohanM (Sep 1, 2013)

Fcuk them all..


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 1, 2013)

Like its not already expensive.When prices should go down they are going up.Cheap internet access to everyone is a basic human right in some countries.In India even food and water is not considered a basic human right as millions of people have to access to them.**** this all.**** this all.India is done.


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 1, 2013)

Sh!t Sh!t Sh!t....Where the huck they want to this country..FCUK


----------



## root.king (Sep 1, 2013)

isme bhi lootna , guys I'm thinking that within next loksabha election the price maybe looks like this 
petrol - 100/l 
onion - 100/kg 
rice - 70/kg
tomato -80/kg 
banana - 100/kg 
gold - 50000/10g
electricity - 25Rs/watt 
10Rs/1mb


----------



## baiju (Sep 1, 2013)

BSNL already had increased the internet rate a few months back. 750UL is now 800+tax. What will be the new rate?


----------



## theterminator (Sep 1, 2013)

our money is being looted.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 1, 2013)

And the speeds are still f*cked up. Can we atleast hope that'd the min. speed be 120 kBps? 

And also, I want to see how f*cked up our country can get. We getting all westernized and country going to shyt.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2013)

Our Country finished....


root.king said:


> isme bhi lootna , guys I'm thinking that within next loksabha election the price maybe looks like this
> petrol - 100/l
> onion - 100/kg
> rice - 70/kg
> ...


Add 25~30% more on that....WE WILL STILL BE HAPPY AND PLEASED....We are piss*d off and F**ked off,the mass,or those whose purchase power is LESSSSSSSSSSS......................



baiju said:


> BSNL already had increased the internet rate a few months back. 750UL is now 800+tax. What will be the new rate?



Add 30% may be 100% INCREASEEEEEEE..........................


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 1, 2013)

This won't affect PSU ISP's*cough* BSNL/MTNL *cough* right?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2013)

Huh..

I am planning to leave India 

Any suggestion ..?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2013)

DaFAQ !! This is way too much . A direct 30% hike ?? Impossible to believe.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Huh..
> 
> I am planning to leave India
> 
> Any suggestion ..?


Take me with you. . I am fed up with this pappugiri going .


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 1, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Huh..
> 
> I am planning to leave India
> 
> Any suggestion ..?





Rishi. said:


> Take me with you. . I am fed up with this pappugiri going .



Me too coming with you both..


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## icebags (Sep 1, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Huh..
> 
> I am planning to leave India
> 
> Any suggestion ..?





Rishi. said:


> Take me with you. . I am fed up with this pappugiri going .





shreymittal said:


> Me too coming with you both..



keep a seat for me, i will go too.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 1, 2013)

^I'm in too. 

The govt. may be doing this to reduce internet penetration to keep information out of peoples hands and to make them keep voting for them and also subsidize bills like FSB.


----------



## funskar (Sep 1, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> DaFAQ !! This is way too much . A direct 30% hike ?? Impossible to believe.



Impossible Is Nothing


----------



## theserpent (Sep 1, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Me too coming with you both..



Me 3


----------



## theserpent (Sep 1, 2013)

In the world when Internet is becoming faster,Here In India it stays the same but price increase .
God knows which economy law to apply here 
All laws will be proved wrong 

I call it the Law of TRAI  "No matter how much the price increase,the speed and demand will remain the same"


----------



## root.king (Sep 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Me 3



how do you guys forgot me , im also coming with u , but I'll pay after reaching destination


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2013)

dead5 said:


> ^I'm in too.
> 
> The govt. may be doing this *to reduce internet penetration to keep information out of peoples hands and to make them keep voting for* them and also *subsidize bills like FSB*.



This is it.
The *actual* info.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 1, 2013)

MTNL delhi  has abandoned  599_UL plan instead they have 749_UL(Rs 749) plan which is now in effect with speed of 768 KbPS but no change in 1 Mbps ,2 Mbps or 4 Mbps plan  , may be it will be raised later // Now no plan of 512 Kbps with Mtnl Delhi


----------



## snap (Sep 1, 2013)

wth! as if the internet prices were not already costly


----------



## RohanM (Sep 1, 2013)

Guys who are leaving India take me with you.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 1, 2013)

Spoiler



Sorry, its only Sarcasm


Spoiler



View attachment 12003


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 1, 2013)

Now i cant use flatparty


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 1, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Like its not already expensive.When prices should go down they are going up.Cheap internet access to everyone is a basic human right in some countries.In India even food and water is not considered a basic human right as millions of people have to access to them.**** this all.**** this all.India is done.



by passing food bill congress thought they will ensure their vote bank lol now definitely they are done for if internet gets costlier........



Ricky said:


> Huh..
> 
> I am planning to leave India
> 
> Any suggestion ..?



lets go to Australia........


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 1, 2013)

It seems like yesterday only when 3g prices were slashed. Now those s*ns of b****es will increase it again. Seriously, what are we? Those *******s keep playing with us.



Ricky said:


> Huh..
> 
> I am planning to leave India
> 
> Any suggestion ..?



Saudi Arabia. They have the fastest net connection at cheaper rates. Almost 70% of football related videos on youtube are uploaded by them. Perhaps this applies to other categories too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2013)

i've heard that Japan has good internet plans and they have Manga and Anime industry there too


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 2, 2013)

Me to joining the evac teams


----------



## Gollum (Sep 2, 2013)

we should all leave india. Its become a god damn hell hole


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 2, 2013)

they will increase the price and reduce the bandwidth


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Sep 2, 2013)

WTH? We're being doomed by these Khangress fellows. Let's teach them a lesson in 2014 elections. What do you guys say?


----------



## spacescreamer (Sep 2, 2013)

It's kinda funny that people saying we ll leave country on account of increase in INTERNET pricing.
But when other shortcomings of the govt is exposed, nobody is willing to take action. 

You guys are sitting on a well connected forum. A community, atleast try to think and make use of it. Turning turncoat will lead you nowhere.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 2, 2013)

^+1. I can live with GPRS. I only *need* to stay connected. I certainly *want* a 2 MBPS unlimited connection, but not a necessity. Do you guys realise fuel prices have increased 8 times since Jan 2013? (It was also cut thrice). Food and other commodities have also increased significantly. I don't think Broadband rates need be a reason to leave our country. I understand you guys are only kidding, but still hurts.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 2, 2013)

lywyre said:


> fuel prices have increased 8 times since Jan 2013? (It was also cut thrice). Food and other commodities have also increased significantly..



now you have given enough reasons to 'really' leave this country.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 2, 2013)

I wouldn't say them as "reasons", rather as "excuses"


----------



## amjath (Sep 2, 2013)

spacescreamer said:


> It's kinda funny that people saying we ll leave country on account of increase in INTERNET pricing.
> But when other shortcomings of the govt is exposed, nobody is willing to take action.
> 
> You guys are sitting on a well connected forum. A community, atleast try to think and make use of it. Turning turncoat will lead you nowhere.



You took those things seriously. Omg u need some help bro


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 2, 2013)

lywyre said:


> I wouldn't say them as "reasons", rather as "excuses"



ok.stop posting excuses so that i can stay in India..jk


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 2, 2013)

Just last week I upgraded to BSNL ULD800 !!!

Bad decision


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 2, 2013)

I love my country!
Even though the internet here is sh!t


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

I love my small city  even though there is no Airtel/Tata Indicomm/Reliance . Just BSNL/Sify/Tikona


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 2, 2013)

icebags said:


> keep a seat for me, i will go too.





dead5 said:


> ^I'm in too.
> 
> The govt. may be doing this to reduce internet penetration to keep information out of peoples hands and to make them keep voting for them and also subsidize bills like FSB.





theserpent said:


> Me 3





root.king said:


> how do you guys forgot me , im also coming with u , but I'll pay after reaching destination





RohanM said:


> Guys who are leaving India take me with you.





Chaitanya said:


> Me to joining the evac teams





Gollum said:


> we should all leave india. Its become a god damn hell hole



Looks like the Alpha Recon Team is ready to roll. Pack your **** up boys. We're set for launch at 0600hrs tomorrow.


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 2, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Looks like the Alpha Recon Team is ready to roll. Pack your **** up boys. We're set for launch at 0600hrs tomorrow.



Looks like you forgot me


----------



## amjath (Sep 2, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Looks like the Alpha Recon Team is ready to roll. Pack your **** up boys. We're set for launch at 0600hrs tomorrow.





shreymittal said:


> Looks like you forgot me



Which flight u guys booked, add me too


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 2, 2013)

Wonder from where Sonia Gandi's foreign tour, abroad medical treatment is funded, Pappu and his Mafia girlfriend vacation is funded,
Robert vadera business, is funded, etc and theres more

Still people vote them to power, if you want to make real money join Khangress party, wake up and spread the word never to vote them again, this Mot***Fu***r maa-beta should be thrown out of thic country forever

Vote for Modi in 2014

and in the mean while see this

View attachment 12018

View attachment 12019


----------



## amjath (Sep 2, 2013)

^ there is  a thread for this go over there


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 5, 2013)

evenif this thread has thousands of posts in a week, nothing will change in india, i dnt know abt u guys but i have never seen a change .........

there is some spark when these evnts occur but it never catches fire eventually every1 forgets what happened in the past and the lessons taught by it.......


----------



## chris (Sep 5, 2013)

We need PirateParty in India.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2013)

Can't leave India guys..  they asked why need passport, I gave them reason, said.. Passport application denied 



Alright.. Jokes apart, 
Actually we are the problem, we choose wrong people , give power to wrong people and then suffer. You see , most of so called INFORMED  people never vote because they don't find anyone suitable and most of the voters are actually from villages or remote areas and primarily votes on the basis of religion / region .. 

And when we have wrong people, what we get : 
1. Remember Lokpal bill,  First Govt. made us fool, then opposition made us fool and in the END.. Babaji ka Ghanta. . If you see all drama made by these politician, its clearly evident, OPPOSITION + GOVT both are united , they only fight for seat but not for Janta.

2. Recently, Govt. reverted HC order where candidate is not allowed to contest election on criminal ground.. Bill was presented and every one noded YES.. be it opposition or one in power. 

3. Right to Reject.. : Could have changed India's political scenerio but no one wants it.

Sorry.. not able to recall, but there were many things where actually we are at mistake, even small things, we can change world.. but we never bother .. you know, if at Govt. offices, every one even starts making complaint to right person, things can change a lot.. but hardly less than only one in 1000 do this and that goes waste.. 

So be it INTERNET or anything, we need to take action.. 
What do you see.. *make a POLITICAL party from TDF members and have representative from each city .. *
Lets change the world.. 

How many are IN ?
(I am serious  )


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2013)

^^


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^^


Heck..


----------



## Ironman (Sep 21, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Can't leave India guys..  they asked why need passport, I gave them reason, said.. Passport application denied
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am Definitely In ! (I am Serious )
Just tell me how !

i am from Kolkata btw

Lets Start a Party 



chris said:


> We need PirateParty in India.



Yes we definitely need it here 

lets start one guys 

Many x (Single drop of water) = Ocean


----------



## Ricky (Sep 30, 2013)

Talking to a Neta ji for information on how to set it up


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah like the rates are minimum right now. I pay 1K for just 512 KBps speed and that also is not exact 512, its lesser than that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

WTF 
I want to drop a bomb in kaangress ears...stupid people (this is how they run the country...increase cost of everything..suck each drop of blood/money from Aam admi)



gameranand said:


> Yeah like the rates are minimum right now. I pay 1K for just 512 KBps speed and that also is not exact 512, its lesser than that.



i guess the hiked rates are pre-applied @ your location ISP


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah I know. My bill indicates that.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 2, 2013)

I cant live without unlimited broadband even though its just 512 kbps. I have made my peace with it and whatever i want to download, i can given enough time.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 2, 2013)

Luffy said:


> i've heard that Japan has good internet plans and they have Manga and Anime industry there too



Can you handle the food?

Okay...I cant open picture attachments. Asks me to log in. WTF?

Also, the right to reject has been ordered by the Supreme Court. There is every reason to vote in India now.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I cant live without unlimited broadband even though its just 512 kbps. I have made my peace with it and whatever i want to download, i can given enough time.



Same condition here.


----------

